# What should I buy?



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

I just got a coupon in the paper for 2 Free saltwater fish, no catch...I have already called.I was thinking 1 more clown...so that leaves me with 1 more fish...What type of fish should I get?

I have a 18 Gallon Nano,
1 Oscelaris Clown(spelt it wrong i know)
20lbs. of live rock,
Great Lighting,
100% live sand.


----------



## Sleepy (Feb 5, 2007)

I wouldnÃ‚Â´t add more fish. Maybe they will give you some crabs instead of the fish ? I mean two clowns and the crabs.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

Sleepy said:


> I wouldnÃ‚Â´t add more fish. Maybe they will give you some crabs instead of the fish ?


Why? I only have 1 fish!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Your clownfish can be just as aggressive as the damsels.:wink2: They're still related to the damsels.


----------



## Sleepy (Feb 5, 2007)

Matt said:


> Sleepy said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldnÃ‚Â´t add more fish. Maybe they will give you some crabs instead of the fish ?
> ...


I edited my last post because after reading it I saw it would be mistaken. Sorry for that.


----------



## Sleepy (Feb 5, 2007)

Blue said:


> Your clownfish can be just as aggressive as the damsels.:wink2: They're still related to the damsels.


ThatÃ‚Â´s right. I know one clown who will try to bite you as soon as your fingertips reach into the water. ThatÃ‚Â´s an aggressive one.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

its best to introduce clowns at the same time, why dont you get a mushroom coral or something, dont those qualify as a fish since they are invertebrate and they are living....


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

i dont need anymore crabs.

sorry i didnt say everything that i have.
i have 4 huge crabs(species unkown)
and 4 HUGE snails(species unkown)
(i caught them)


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Why not just get 2 smaller fish like a citron goby and six line wrasse? Don't be like every one else in this world getting clowns. Man, be different.


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

you can try a firefish or a small goby. that way there wont be any aggression when another clown in introduced into your tank.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

my clown should not have a problem because his mate recently died.
(sayiong that hes been with another 1 before)

What a six line wrasse?


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

No six line wrasse.
There Carnivores. I only want omnivores and herbivores.
I am getting a firefish.

Maybe a cheap goby.(the coupon discludes gobys and something else.)


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

actually six-line wrasses are not that bad. If you can put them in a reef tank they will do just fine in your tank. They will not bother any corals but if you have say bistle worms they will eat those. And you should feed like brine shrimp or somw other meaty food, like you should do to every other saltwater fish.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

frozen blood worms is what i a feeding right now


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Matt said:


> my clown should not have a problem because his mate recently died.
> (sayiong that hes been with another 1 before)


Matt, a clownfish will get over it. It gets violent. Any new fish is an intruder and in a 18 gallons tank, your new clown is unlikely to survive harassments.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

Blue said:


> Matt said:
> 
> 
> > my clown should not have a problem because his mate recently died.
> ...


I know, i have had tons of clowns before. 
(not in this tank though)


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

Matt said:


> frozen blood worms is what i a feeding right now


blood worms are really not a good choice. Its like feeding your fish junk food all the time.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

Its not all they get. my dad makes some kinda of recipe for all of my fish.
I just said bloodworms because I dunno what the other mixture is called.
all I know is that he said its high in protien and vitamins and all 
that good stuff.
(they get that 3 times a week and blood worms once a week.)


----------



## Melissa (Nov 28, 2006)

oh, ok.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

brine shrimp is best for carnivores, fry is also good but i would still go with brine shrimp as they might ignore the fry. Bloodworms should be fed no more than once a week, any more will cause unhealthy stuff, bloodworms are full of paracites and if they eat too much, a paracite is likely to attack, but once a week will be fine, as a treat or something


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

IM sorry guys but I would never put bloodworms into my reef. If they want a treat it will be veggies.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

I concur, no more bloodworms.

Mysis shrimp, rotifers and cyclops are about the best meaty foods. 

A sixline wrasse is a treat in most any tank. They stay the perfect size for most nanos.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

also since clowns arent too picky you wont need to feed them live food much, frozen will be good. They might take in marine flake food or something of-the-sort


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

sorry everyone..I Lied Again. I dont feed them bloodworms thats what my freshwater tank gets 2 times a week.
I feed my saltwater tanks Sally's Frozen Brine Shrimp.
(my fresh water tanks love these as well.)

3 days out of the week the salt water tanks get some kind of Mixture that my dad and I make. I dont know what it is called but i do know that it is high in protien and vitamins and all that good stuff.

also i am not going to use that coupon anymore because it is 
for Damsels only.(any species)
and I dont want any of those. so yes eventually i will get a goby
seeing as they are $6.00.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

ok well bloodworms are just as bad for saltwater fish and freshwater fish. Just letting you know, it was probably the bloodworms mixed with bad water conditions that killed your betta, you wont need to feed bloodworms any more since platies arent picky eaters.


----------



## Matt (Jan 20, 2007)

I never feed brineshrimp or bloodworms to that tank.
I am talking bout my dads tanks.
sorry i didnt Bring that up.

Anyways.....BACK ON SUBJECT!.......Kidding.


----------



## musho3210 (Dec 28, 2006)

ok, well a goby should be fine but still be carefull, clowns are territorial and any new thing entering the tank the clown will see as an invader. Thats why its always best to add clowns last


----------

